# Boat Sunk, AF Boat Harbor



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey, a little embarassed but wanted to get the word out. We swamped and sunk our boat this morning outside of AF Boat Harbor, we are all okay, so if you see a boat, don't freak out, we're alive. We did lose a couple guns, hopefully they are floating, they were in cases. One Browning Maxus another 870, also decoys, if you see anything please message me here. We are going to bust out our summer boats to see if we can salvage anything. Happy Thanksgiving, glad we're alive.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. What size boat were you in? How many people?
Hopefully you can get your gear and boat back.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Dang, glad to hear you are all ok,, just wondering what went wrong I didn't think it was very windy this morning.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you are OK Chris. I hope you recover those guns. That is some scary stuff. Good thing you are a swimmer.


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

We were able to get the boat and two of the guns back. Thank goodness for floating gun bags. Honestly I'm not sure exactly what happened, seemed like the perfect combination at the right time. It is a 14 ft jon boat, there were three of us, but all is well now.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

was it the plug?? Those things can go down quick with guys and no plug...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

When things like this happen they offer an opportunity to learn and review safety practices. I know it's embarrassing, not to mention scary, but at least the losses were minimal. What was the load, and what does the plate say about capacity? Were PFDs worn? What were the conditions?

I use an overcase for my gun when I'm in my canoe called Gun Boat I don't think they're available anymore, but something similar should be. Cheap insurance.


----------

